# Worming a pigeon



## lofus (Feb 8, 2005)

I have had a rescued feral for a few months. He flies outdoors in nice weather. What should I do to worm him? Are there vacines that I should be giving him?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please see the thread in the General Forum titled "Worms In A Nutshell".

Terry


----------

